# Thanks to you guys



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks to you I've built a couple of jigs that work very well on my primitive tools.

My sled with a spline jig attachment










Circle cutting jig










Tapered or straight line rip sled










My next one to try is a box joint jig.........


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love making jigs that work well, I am always looking to learn new and easier ways to do things also. Several years ago on another wood working forum (don't remember which one), there was a discussion about making a jig to drill holes for shelf clips in bookcases with a router. No one made one except me, that I know of, and I can tell you using that jig is two or three times as fast drilling the holes than with the jig from Rockler.

By the way TC, is that a Makita table saw and stand in your picture? I had one of those setups and loved it. I hate a table saw that will bog down under a good load and that Makita will hang right in there and not bog at all, good saw and easy to use on the job site.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

jiju1943 said:


> By the way TC, is that a Makita table saw and stand in your picture? I had one of those setups and loved it. I hate a table saw that will bog down under a good load and that Makita will hang right in there and not bog at all, good saw and easy to use on the job site.


Yes indeed, Jim. That's a Makita 10" that I've had for years. I have a duplicate setup that I use on jobsites. 
It sits in the Rousseau table saw stand and outfeeds.
Very stable
Very portable
Very light
Does NOT bog down like you mentioned.
Has served me very well over the years.

Happy New Year, Jim


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the same saw and table I had, loved that saw and table also. I hope for you and your family the best New Year ever TC.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my other setup when I go on site...........


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like you have the complete perfect setup, that is nice.


----------

